# My Dell Speakers will not work



## Dustin92 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a dell dimension e521. I recently had to reinstall the OS. I cannot find the driver for these speakers. I really need the help, because it is really annoying without the sound. I tried looking on dells website but all it says is it needs the service tag. I cannot find the service tag at all on these speakers. Please if anyone could help me it would be a great help


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 11, 2008)

Its not your speakers that you need a driver for, its the sound card. Does the dell website have any sound drivers available?


----------



## Dustin92 (Dec 11, 2008)

alright i am going to try to find the drivers on there website. I ran the direct x diagnostics tool and it says that it found no sound card installed even though there is?


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 11, 2008)

Just because it is physically present does not mean its 'installed' 

You can also right click on 'my computer' go to 'properties' then to 'device manager' and look for your sound card which will likely have a yellow exclamation point on it and search for drivers that way.


----------



## FatalityTech (Dec 11, 2008)

I have the same computer and the resource cd that came with the system has the drivers on it.


----------



## Dustin92 (Dec 11, 2008)

Alright can u tell me how i install the drivers from the cd? I really dont want to mess anything up.


----------



## Dustin92 (Dec 11, 2008)

also when i went to the device manager and the only yellow exlamation marks were a ethernet controller and a SM bus controller. Is the SM bus the sound card?


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 11, 2008)

Here
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...stemID=DIM_P4_E521&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## Dustin92 (Dec 11, 2008)

i have that same page open on my tabs right now. I tried to install and it says there is no driver installed. I am just going to reinstall the drivers from the cd but i dont know how


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 11, 2008)

After you reinstalled did you run the driver disk that came with it. You should update all your drivers.


----------



## Dustin92 (Dec 11, 2008)

ok i reinsalled the OS but i forgot to intall the drivers from the driver cd. I DO NOT know how to install the driver cd


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 11, 2008)

Just pop the CD in and it should give you some kind of startup promp.


----------



## Dustin92 (Dec 11, 2008)

I feel like slapping myself in the face, i really didnt know it was that easy as just to put the cd in. I though you had to install it like you reinstall the OS. Thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## Hdk20 (Dec 11, 2008)

Is it the disk to install drivers and such if so, right click on all the drivers espically the SM bus and ethernet.. and click update driver and go on with then


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 11, 2008)

Dustin92 said:


> I feel like slapping myself in the face, i really didnt know it was that easy as just to put the cd in. I though you had to install it like you reinstall the OS. Thanks for all the help everyone



No worries man you learned something valuable from the experience


----------

